# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > MakerBot Forum >  MakerBot Announces MakerBot Developer Program

## Brian_Krassenstein

Makerbot has just announced their MakerBot Developer Program.  The program gives app and game developers access to APIs and tools needed to integrate 3D printer access into their applications.  More datails on this program can be found here:  http://3dprint.com/6631/makerbot-developer-program/

In addition Makerbot has also announced that Modio will be the very first MakerBot-Ready Application to go live.  Modio is an app which allows users to design their own creatures, pose them however they'd like, and then have them 3D printed.  

Does anyone here have plans to integrate thier applications or games within the MakerBot framework?  Let us know!

----------


## radicalrealign

This doesn't seem like much on the surface, but I think this could become huge.  If more and more app developers start making their apps compatible with MakerBot printers, people could print characters from games, perhaps make photos 3D, etc, and for MakerBot this is a great move because those apps would only be compatible with their printers.

----------

